# HELP - Beyond Upset



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sitting at my desk with tears running down my cheeks.

Oliver and I just returned from his appoinment with the Dermatology Clinic Specialists. They know Oliver very well and have been seeing him for 7-8 years.

The real story is that Oliver was owned by an elderly lady that had dimentia and had 2 Guardians/Caregivers. Oliver was the owner's lapdog and well cared for. It is the owner that passed in December and the Caregivers that took Oliver to the Santa Fe shelter.

Oliver has SEVER allergies -- both enviornmental and food related. To just keep his allergies under control it will cost approximately $125-$150 per *MONTH*. This is for his meds, his food, his shampoo, his spray. This does not include any Vet appointments nor his regular annual Vet care such as vaccinations, check-ups, bloodwork, dentals, etc. I'm estimating about *$2500 per year* -- and, he cannot get insurance due to pre-existing condition as well as age.

He is actually 10 years/3 months old. 

On top of his medical costs, the routine will be too much for many owers to handle. He must be wiped down at least twice a day with baby wipes, then have his medical spray applied. He has 1 pill that he takes in the morning with food, 1 that he takes at night with food and 1 that he takes sometime during the day without food. He must have bathes at least twice per week and his ears must be flushed with medical flush twice per week.

I seriously doubt that he will be adoptable between the medical EXPENSES and the extensive CARE routine.

I don't want to keep him. He is a very sweet boy, but I truly don't want to add another fluff to my home at this time. Also, it would be almost impossible for anyone that has Oliver to travel (unless they can take him) as he could not be boarded and most pet sitters won't do this type of work for his care.

It breaks my heart that he is such a sweet, well mannered boy and that he will not be able to find a forever home.

_This gets back to the BYBs that breed these little fluffs that get so many health issues that they cannot find a home. They don't know what they're doing and then things like this end up happening._

So what do I do now??????? Oliver is in his bed in my office and is just being such a sweetheart. BUT -- I don't want to keep him.

What do I do???? What do I do?????


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'm new but have caught a few of your Oliver posts. It's such a sad situation for that sweet little boy. I'm weak at heart so I would end up keeping him if he behaved nicely at my house. He's old and who knows how much time the little guy has in his condition. I'm so sorry  I think you need to think long and hard about it all. Is there another vet you could take him to and get a second opinion? Good luck and take it one step at a time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Dear, I Know Your Heart is Breaking--So Much to take on,And It Seems like there is no Way Out. Yes This Is So Hard--All I Can Do As Offer Prayers for You. With Many others praying also,The Answer might Come.*
*My Heart Goes out to you,and Oliver. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn-I thought you were just his foster Mom? Are you afraid no one will adopt him now?. Give it time. I would think the rescue shelter folks should be able to assist you.Many fluffs in his situation have problems but are placed in loving homes. Many here on sm. it's all very raw just coming from the Vets. 
Poor Oliver.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lynn 

I know how sad you must be... you are a good person and it's okay to not want to keep him. It's important to know your limits and yes... Oliver is a very high maintenance dog.

Have you called the shelter and talked with them? Is there a Maltese rescue near you? Maybe they could help?

I would take him if I didn't have the health issues with my two and wasn't sick myself... honestly I would. So I know there are people out there who would take him. He just needs to find them.

I will pray for Oliver....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it's hard but if you feel you can't keep him, you can't. You're still recovering from your own loss plus you have three other fluffs to take care of and you have to put them first...plus you're busy too.

Can AMA take him and find a foster that will take care of him? I think rescues pay for meds ,which in this case med care is substantial....That way he can be in a loving foster home, and have med care taken care of so the foster can focus on him...

Not trying to sound hard hearted,I know it would be hard but you did have three other fluffs before him and you have to think of them... and you did save him at a time he needed it.
Maybe you were supposed to be his temporary mommy..:wub:

Kinda like the breeder/owner of Bitsy and Rylee, I told her maybe we were meant to be their furever mommy and daddy, that they were temporary parents...Could be since we were the only ones who got puppies from her that kept in contact and we ended up with Bitsy and Rylee after two years of them being bounced around other relatives..

Of course I took dog with a heart murmur that needed daily meds and special diet while having another dog with CHF on daily meds and special diet, but I was younger, didn't work and had help...I couldnt' do it now, physically.

No one will think anything, we all know special needs dogs are hard and it takes someone with the time to be able to do it. Foster homes are very loving places,he will be loved like a furever dog,I'm sure..
Remember you saved him ,he was heading for a shelter and no way he was getting out...
There's always hope someone will take him,just might be permanent foster, but to him, all he knows is it will be home...

Love and hugs!:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Lynn! I am so very sorry! I wish I had the answer for you. God Bless you for giving Oliver safe harbor. Surely there must be some group/rescue that can assist on the rest of his journey to his forever home. You are doing way more than most people would already. I am sending prayers your way. I can only imagine how conflicted you must feel!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an incredibly sad story. I am so sorry, and I hope you're able to find Oliver a loving and caring forever home.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes Lynn, I am going to suggest the AMA as well. They have an excellent track record of finding homes for hard to place dogs. I know you had a difficult experience with AMA, but I really do think you should contact Edie or Bron and see if they can assist. You have a big heart for helping this sweet little senior.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish I knew words that would help you. I agree with the others though, you were there when he needed you most. Maybe now your role is to place him with the best possible rescue group. I'll say a prayer for little Oliver and you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm sitting at my desk with tears running down my cheeks.
> 
> Oliver and I just returned from his appoinment with the Dermatology Clinic Specialists. They know Oliver very well and have been seeing him for 7-8 years.
> 
> ...


Okay, let's not panic. You might be overreacting here. Food he will need anyway. Same for shampoo. At his age he does not need anymore vaccinations besides the rabies. You said his teeth look good, so no need for cleaning. You now know about his allergies and what the meds are. Your regular vet can prescribe them and you might get them cheaper from an online pharmacy. At least he is not diabetic. My lhasa got diabetic from the prednisone at age 7 and on top of the allergy meds we had to give him insulin. We did that for almost 5 years. When we wanted to go somewhere we boarded him with the vet. I don't know what to tell you. All I know is that after Oscar (my lhasa) I was afraid to get another dog with allergies. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes Lynn, I am going to suggest the AMA as well. They have an excellent track record of finding homes for hard to place dogs. I know you had a difficult experience with AMA, but I really do think you should contact Edie or Bron and see if they can assist. You have a big heart for helping this sweet little senior.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) This will all work out. I just know it. In the meantime, I'll be praying.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has Oliver actually had allergy testing to confirm these allergies? If they are that severe, I would think they would recommend immunotherapy/shots instead of sprays and wipes.

None the less, I understand the situation you are in. I spent thousands of dollars every year on just keeping Lady going not to mention the commitment to giving her insulin shots twice a day, putting eye drops and artificial tears in eyes, dealing with her seizures, etc. It's a huge emotional and financial commitment to a dog that you are not emotionally bonded to as I was to Lady.

I would also suggest that you contact AMA or Northcentral. It might be a few extra steps paperwork wise as shelters normally release pets directly to rescue. Did you officially adopt Oliver so he is yours to surrender to rescue? If not, the shelter may have to fill out the paperwork.

What a difficult situation.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj - apparently he has been tested and at one time he was having shots on a regular basis but they did not seem to help much. This Vet (Specialist) knew Oliver well and everything that has been done over the years to help with his allergies. They've been seeing him regularly for years and have tried so many things. His records are voluminous.

I did not adopt Oliver but pulled him on behalf of another rescue group. They do not have a foster that would care for him nor the funds to help support his expenses. If I leave him at their no-kill facility, he will be kennelled with big dogs and probably not receive the medical care he needs.

This is going to be a very difficult boy to find a home for. He's over 10. He's a boy and he has huge medical needs in terms of both monetary expenses as well as care committment.

I can't stop crying and am literally so upset that I'm throwing up. And I'm terrified to keep him for long as I know that I will become attached to him. And now I feel so guilty that I'm not willing to keep him -- but I truly want to go down in fluffs -- not add more.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, so sad to hear. I can just imagine how your feeling. Maybe AMA would be a good place to start. I wish I had some answers for you but I believe things will work out just as they are suppose to and a solution will be found. Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - try to take it one step at a time. You took him as a foster so try to treat it that way, help to get him in as good a shape as you can and then work with rescues to try to get the word out on him. You can also do networking at work, on FB, here, etc to try to get him a home. And maybe the rescue you pulled him for will at the very least, post him on Petfinder. We've seen dogs in lots worse shape than Oliver find furever homes. Being a foster, I know that worrying about getting too attached is the hardest thing but at least he's out of the shelter with the big dogs. I think if you try to look at this as a temporary situation it will let you breathe and deal with it. 
Don't give up hope. I know the news is overwhelming but I learned something years ago from a book called "Inner Skiing." If you're a new skier or skiing at a much harder mountain, if you look at the whole huge mountain you can freeze in panic and be paralyzed; if you look at each run, and then on each run getting from spot to spot, it's manageable and you make it down that big, scary mountain. (of course not me right now after my accident; do as I say not as I do --:HistericalSmiley We're here for you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I am so sorry about the news. I'm know that it will be difficult to get him a forever home, but not impossible. As others have said, take it one day at a time and work the process. I will keep both you and Oliver in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes Lynn, I am going to suggest the AMA as well. They have an excellent track record of finding homes for hard to place dogs. I know you had a difficult experience with AMA, but I really do think you should contact Edie or Bron and see if they can assist. You have a big heart for helping this sweet little senior.


Lynn, I feel the same as Pam. 

Please trust my feelings on this one ... Please contact Edie or Bron ... and, hearts will heal. :wub::wub::wub:

I love you, Lynn. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, I understand the situation now. You can't contact AMA or Northcentral because Oliver already "belongs" to another rescue. In that case I suggest you contact that rescue and explain the situation. They are the ones who have to decide how adoptable Oliver is and proceed from there. It is not your decision.

I wonder if Oliver really got the special diet and recommended treatment for his allergies since his owner had dementia? She may have been slipping him treats and table foods that aggravated his allergies. That could explain why allergy shots didn't seem to work. His condition may not be as hopeless as it looks now.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Good advice from Marj, it may not be as hopeless as it looks.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess I don't fully understand why you are so upset over this. Are you feeling guilty because you think that if you don't take him, no one else will? You're worried no one else will take care of him and he'll live out his last years in misery? If that's it, then I get it... but you have to understand it is totally ok if you do not keep him. *hugs* 

We can only do what we can do. I think you're a hero for what you've done so far, I can't imagine taking care of three little ones plus a fourth that requires so much extra care.  

I don't see anything wrong with discussing with the rescue what options there are-or finding out if another home (even if temporary) would open up for him down the road. Are you having to pay all of his vet bills right now? I hope not but I'm not familiar with how fostering works either.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would take him but can't as I have the three. With their problems.could your vet not give you a discount or is there some way we can help you?


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

What state is Oliver in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I would take him but can't as I have the three. With their problems.could your vet not give you a discount or is there some way we can help you?


IF WE CAN LET ME KNOW TO-NICKEE IN Pa*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynne, I'm so sorry about all this. I was wondering if an holistic vet might be able to help and in a less 'costly' and maybe less time consuming manner? I have read that with skin allergies just something as simple rinses in vinegar and water can work wonders as well as addition of fish oil supplements. Also colostrum which helps boost the immune system might help. 

Sometimes all the 'chemical preps' ( shampoos, rinses, etc) aren't necessary..but reg vets tend to have these as their only source of treatment. 

I understand how upset you are and how frustrating this all is but I think when you've had a chance to 'catch your breath" .. that a satisfactory solution just might pop up! Will certainly be praying that is the case!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maltese2bemommy said:


> What state is Oliver in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's in Arizona.


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> He's in Arizona.


Ok. Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope -- he's in New Mexico.

Terry and Marj -- I need to find some time to do more research on the web. I too have thought about trying holistic route and need to research all the stuff they sent home with me today. 

I'm trying to remain positive and see if I can't come up with some old fashioned holistic remedies to help. I really don't think this medicated shampoo is necessary except maybe during an extreme outbreak -- but that's just my opinion. I think the Pure Paw Oatmeal and Aloe did wonders for him.

Right now I am paying for all of his vet bills because I know how short of money this rescue group is and I made the offer. I also know that they will not have the funds to help pay towards his monthly medical bills.

I look at his eyes and the love he has and how he just wants to be loved back and it breaks my heart because -- except for the allergies -- he's perfect to find a forever family. No behavior issues, completely trained and housebroken, great manners, not shy or frightened, willing to please, knows his name and what "no" means, etc. etc. He would make someone a perfect compaignion if not for the medical costs and treatments. If I could even just get him down to taking a steriod pill each day (not my preferred option), even with prescription food, he might be placeable.

Maybe once I do more research, I will find something helpful as I don't know much about allergies in fluffs -- I've never had a fluff with allergies except for a mild occassinal one in the Spring or Fall where the feet itch and the eyes tear more.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lynn,

I could tell you what Gus is on for his allergies.... 

Wish you _were _in AZ ... would take you to see Dr. Julie. 

You could try Emu oil and aloe on his skin.

Naturals have worked well for my two... so it's definitely worth a shot.

Many of the medicated shampoos and sprays ... they mean well but the chemicals can have side effects that may be causing some issues.

Hugs to you and your fluffs.... Will keep praying.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lynn, I don't know why, but I have this feeling that you were sent to him to be his doctor of sorts. I am just thinking that all Oliver has needed is that one person to take control of his health, then he will be placed quickly in the right forever home. His previous owner and caregivers didn't have the breed background or research abilities that you have at your disposal. They likely just went along with whatever the doctors said without challenging their thoughts or discussing alternative treatment approaches. I think exploring naturals is the missing link here. Remember that I speak from experience since I have MCS (multiple chemical sensitivies). Traditional medicine can cause more trouble than good for some of us. Just remember, your instincts are exceptional. Let your heart guide you into finding the right BALANCED care plan for him...then present him to the world as the perfect forever adoptable fluff that he is. Hugs and I'm here if you need anything.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree that it may not be as hopeless as you might think. I also agree that perhaps the previous caregiver may not have known, understood, or followed all the instructions and with time and correct administration the medicines might work. I would image there are people of means who are either retired, stay at home, or work at home and would love to have a sweet little boy. It is especially difficult for you because you are working and have only so much energy and time, you have big heart and you are worried about this little ones future, but you have to trust that things will be ok. On the positive side he is an energetic and happy ball of fluff, he has no life-threatening illnesses or conditions, he does not need major surgery, he has a condition that need to be controlled medically. I do think there are people in the position to take that on and give him a permanent home. Take a deep breadth and take it step by step. Take care.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Okay, let's not panic. You might be overreacting here. Food he will need anyway. Same for shampoo. At his age he does not need anymore vaccinations besides the rabies. You said his teeth look good, so no need for cleaning. You now know about his allergies and what the meds are. Your regular vet can prescribe them and you might get them cheaper from an online pharmacy. At least he is not diabetic. My lhasa got diabetic from the prednisone at age 7 and on top of the allergy meds we had to give him insulin. We did that for almost 5 years. When we wanted to go somewhere we boarded him with the vet. I don't know what to tell you. All I know is that after Oscar (my lhasa) I was afraid to get another dog with allergies. I hope you find a solution.


I was thinking a little along these lines too, Jodi has yet to have a dental. It's not necessarily a yearly requirement. I also give my cat meds twice a day, I'm sure all of this together is overwhelming when you are fresh from the vets and have 3 already. It is really disappointing thou that to hear this from the vet when hoping for better news for Oliver. I hope things look brighter soon and hopefully some good options are there for you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You have received great advice, Lynn..I agree with all said..I think you have a big heart...but it can be overwhelming working full time, and having 4. Three is my absolute limit and I am retired..I love having them and I have no regrets, but it is like having 3 little toddlers...one of them always needs something..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, you have such a big heart and I know that you just want Oliver to be cared for the way he should be. It is daunting to think of the care he needs, but I do think he still is adoptable! Just think of the other rescues who were in much worse shape and went to forever homes. I'm sure with some networking and TLC, he will find his home. Maybe even try getting a second opinion with a different dermatologist with his records in hand?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I read you post over a few times and can sense that you are very concerned and upset. I was actually thinking about your situation last night and IMO and I stress IMO ...if I were in your shoes I would keep him. For some reason, I think this little guy has impacted you a great deal. You have to do what you think is best for you and your situation and I hope you will find comfort in whatever decision you make ~


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in to see how Lynn and Oliver are doing today.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm much less stressed and Oliver is home with the girls. Started a new thread about the research I've done this morning on Atopy Dermatisis (which is his diagnosis).

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...8538-oliver-atopy-dermatitis.html#post2163138

I'm at the office, supposed to be working, but have primarily been researching allergy info for Oliver. Please continue in the thread I listed above. 

Your support means the world to me and let's me know that I'm not alone in my quest to help little Oliver.


----------

